# Truccarsi



## TraductoraPobleSec

Buona sera a tutti!

In spagnolo esistono due verbi con senso diverso ma i quali penso che si traducano uguale in italiano. Me lo potete confermare?

Una (oppure uno ) prima si "maquilla" (verbo *maquillar*) e poi, se vuole, si "pinta" (verbo *pintar*). Mi hanno sempre detto che in italiano una si trucca per tutte e due le azioni. È così?

Mi potete correggere gli errori. Anzi, ne sarò proprio contenta 

Baci da Barcellona!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Io pensavo che maquillarse e pintarse fossero sinonimi. 
Magari, spiegaci la differenza fra i due.
Ciao


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

fabiog_1981 said:


> Io pensavo che maquillarse e pintarse fossero sinonimi.
> Magari, spiegaci la differenza fra i due.
> Ciao


 
Forse hai raggione, Fabio. Spero che gli spagnoli appariscano presto e così ci danno una mano. Nel "mio linguaggio", "maquillarse" è il primo passo prima di "pintarse"; cioè: primero una se pone la crema y luego el tinte ("pote", le llaman algunas, sobre todo si es muy oscuro y cantón). Tras esta operación, viene la parte más "artística" (sombra de ojos, eyeliner, máscara -da noi tutte la chiamiamo "rimmel", però!-) colorete, barra de labios, etc.

Un bacio e grazie


----------



## irene.acler

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Forse hai raggione, Fabio. Spero che gli spagnoli appaiano presto e così ci danno una mano. Nel "mio linguaggio", "maquillarse" è il primo passo prima di "pintarse"; cioè: primero una se pone la crema y luego el tinte ("pote", le llaman algunas, sobre todo si es muy oscuro y cantón). Tras esta operación, viene la parte más "artística" (sombra de ojos, eyeliner, máscara -da noi tutte la chiamiamo "rimmel", però!-) colorete, barra de labios, etc.
> 
> Un bacio e grazie


 
Igual maquillarse corresponde a "mettersi il fondo tinta", que es el primer paso, para luego "pintarse" con todo lo que has mencionado..


----------



## fabiog_1981

Ok, ho capito. Io non mi trucco, comunque credo che truccarsi sia l'insieme di queste due operazioni. Spero che intervenga qualche donna (o uomo che si trucca) per confermare.
Ciao!!!
Ps ragione una g sola!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie delle correzioni, carissimi.

Che bello ritrovari, Ire


----------



## fabiog_1981

Grazie irene per appaiano (avevo visto appariscono) ma proprio non riuscivo a trovare la parola giusta! Mi veniva sia appaiano che appargano e ho preferito tralasciare per non fare brutta figura.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo personalmente hago la diferencia entre ir maquillada e ir pintada en el sentido de que una puede ir pintada sin ir maquillada (senza il fondo di tinta).

Buona notte, amici, adesso vado a letto


----------



## irene.acler

No te preocupes, fabio!


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, efectivamente también en italiano es posible "truccarsi" sin "mettersi il fondo tinta", pero generalmente en Italia solemos decir "truccarsi" sin hacer mucha distinción, me parece.


----------



## pernileta

Io mi trucco!!! Ma visto che in castellano ho sempre utilizzato i due verbi come sinonimi ho cercato nel rae che dice:
*pintar:18. *prnl. Darse colores en el rostro, maquillarse.
*Maquillar:*
*1. *tr. Aplicar cosméticos a una persona, o a su rostro. U. t. c. prnl.

*2. *tr. Modificar el aspecto de un rostro mediante cosméticos.

*3. *tr. Alterar algo para mejorar su apariencia.

Quindi ora non so se è la rae che sbaglia (visto che spesso quello che dice non è poi quello che si utilizza) o se invece sono proprio sinonimi.
Comunque in italiano si dice truccarsi in generale.
Vediamo se qualcuno ci aiuta!
P.S. una curiosità se ti può essere utile: quando per esempio vediamo una scena tipica da film dove una donna va in bagno ad aggiustarsi si dice "ritoccarsi il trucco"( o vado a ritoccarmi, mi vado a ritoccare)!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

pernileta said:


> P.S. una curiosità se ti può essere utile: quando per esempio vediamo una scena tipica da film dove una donna va in bagno ad aggiustarsi si dice "ritoccarsi il trucco"( o vado a ritoccarmi, mi vado a ritoccare)!


 
Anche in spagnolo, Pernileta, si usa retocarse . Aggiustarsi, però, non conoscevo. Grazie! ¡Gracias! Gràcies


----------



## pernileta

Di niente, de nada, de res.
Ciao


----------



## traduttrice

Hasta hoy siempre pensé que "pintarse" era un uso erróneo del verbo "maquillarse". Creo que lograron convencerme de que todas deberíamos "maquillarnos" en lugar de "pintarnos".
Por otro lado, el verbo "pintarse" sí se usa para uñas y labios.


----------



## la italianilla

Io 'sta differenza non la capisco. Nel senso che:



			
				TraductoraPobleSec said:
			
		

> "maquillarse" è il primo passo prima di "pintarse"; cioè: primero una se pone la crema y luego el tinte..(cut)...



Ma per crema s'intende il fondotinta? 
Perché con "crema" potrebbe intendere anche una base come la _semplice crema idratante o protettiva_ (che non è necessariamente il fondotinta)

Mentre con "fondotinta" intendiamo solo la crema colorata (stesso colore più o meno della pelle):



> fon|do|tìn|ta
> s.m.inv.
> TS cosm., crema fluida colorata che si stende sul viso come base per il trucco



Non mi è chiaro questo punto!


----------



## la italianilla

la italianilla said:


> ...(CUT)...Non mi è chiaro questo punto!



A quien le importa este tema sobre la diferencia entra _maquillarse_ y _pintarse_, aquí las opiniones de algunos nativos del foro de Solo español.


----------

